# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Disqet-M,Miljenata.

## benseven11

Miljenata nje kompani me baze ne Utah te SHBA-se,
ka krijuar nje model te ri disku DVD i cilesuar
si M-Disk.
Diametri i ketij disku eshte i njejte
me ate te nje DVD-je te zakonshme.
Pesha e Diskut M eshte e barabarte me
ate te nje DV-je te zaknshme.
Kapaciteti mbajtes i diskut M eshte 4.7 GB
identik sa kapaciteti i nje DVD-je te zakonshme.
Ato qe e bejne Diskun-M shume te vecante jane:
1.Aftesia per te ruajtur te dhenat e djegura
pergjithmone,dmth nuk degradohen.
2.Nuk ka asnje problem per kete disk ndryshimet
e temperatures,rritja e temperatures,rritja e lageshtise
ajrore,ekspozimi ndaj drites se diellit.
Per te gjitha keto situata disku nuk degradohet
te dhenat e ruajtura nuk korruptohen.
Ne DVD-te e zakonshme degradimi i diskut eshte
shume i njohur.Si pasoje e ekspozimit ndaj
drites se diellit,temperaturave te larta ne kohe
vere dhe lageshtise ajrore,disqet DVD te
zakonshme degradohen,prishen,disku me material
nuk njihet nga DVD drajveri,pasi shtresa me boje
ne keto disqe ndryshon karakter,degjeneron si pasoje e
temperatures se larte,drites se diellit
dhe lageshtise.Per pasoje nje dvd e zakonshme nuk 
njihet dhe as mund te lexohet nga DVD drajvi.
Por Disqet M nuk mund ti rezistojne zjarrit,disqet
M jane te thyshme,thyhen kollaj.
3.Disqet M jane te perbere nga 4 shtresa(figura poshte).
2 shtresa periferike polikarbonat dhe dy shtresa
te ndermjetme,njera shtrese eshte lende ngjitese(adeziv)
dhe shtresa tjeter brenda ne disk eshte material inorganik si gur.
Shtresa me material si gur eshte shtresa qe ruan te
dhenat kur ky disk digjet me Nero apo programe 
te tjera djeges.
Ne keto disqe,ajo qe ndodh ne procesin e djegies
eshte, koka e lazerit te DVD-Writer i shkruan
te dhenat ne disk pikerisht ne shtresen prej guri
te Diskut-M dhe rrezja e lazerit ne djegje
ben nje gdhendje ne shtresen e gurte.
Eshte kjo arsyeja perse te dhenat e ruajtura
ne shtresen e gurte jane te siguruara qe nuk
prishen,keto te dhena jetojne ne disk pergjithmone.
4.Keto disqe mund te ruajne materiale per arshive,
mund te ruajne materiale biznesi,materiale histori
per nje biznes,institucion shteteror,te dhena per
taksa.financa,siguracione,te dhena per pacientet,te dhena
per patenta,licenca,dokumenta shkencore,historie,arti dhe
cdo material perfshire foto,video,audio per tu ruajtur
pergjithmone ne disk dhe mund ti behet akses
kur te duash.
Disqet-M me material brenda mund te lexohen
nga cdo lloj DVD Drajv.
Per te djegur keto disqe duhet blere DVD Drajv
shkrues(writer) M (DVD-W-M).
Firma Hitachi LG do nxjerre ne qarkullim
Disqet M ne 1 shtator te faqja e saj dhe ne
1 tetor disqet DVD-M do fillojne te shiten ne
dyqane.Krahas kesaj ne shtator do filloje
shitja e DVD Drajverave M qe lejojne djegjen
e disqeve M.
Po punohet nga Hitachi LG edhe per krijimin e
nje versioni disku BlU REJ M(BD-M=Blu disk
miljenata) me kapacitet sa Disqet
Blu REj qe jane ne qarkullim.
Disqet-M jane gjysem transparente.
Cmimet e disqeve M
1 disk i vetem M=2.99$
5 disqe M=13.89$
10 disqe M=26.59$

----------

